
GitHub Down Again - southpolesteve
https://status.github.com/?again=true
======
arthurgibson
We've been remarking in our office how much karma people get from these kind
of posts.

~~~
jasongullickson
Shouldn't you be working on bringing the site back up instead of reading HN?
;)

~~~
bgentry
Don't be a dick. Not every person at a company is responsible for or can even
help with these kinds of issues. Having more than 2 or 3 people working on it
is counter-productive.

~~~
jasongullickson
It was an attempt at humor (notice the sideways winky-face, an electronic
communication method of conveying levity -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoticon>)

------
gbin
To join the current hipsteria about their live deployment system with the one
about postgres, I can only guess they migrated live to postgres ;)

